# Slight sulfur smell during fermintation



## zadvocate (Sep 30, 2016)

I think this is just normal slight sulfur smell during primary. I am going on the last few days of fermentation and the odor from the fermentation is grapey and slightly sulfur ish. I used Goferm, Fermaid at the begining of fermentation and after 1/3 decrease in Brix. Temps never got above the high seventies. Used BDX for the yeast. The fermentation has come along rather smoothly. Its not an overpowering smell but I do detect it. 

I used OptiRed, FT Rouge and I co-inoculated with VP41. I think I am overreacting but wanted to check.

Is this normal? I am going to press this weekend.


----------



## 4score (Sep 30, 2016)

I think it's normal. Press it, settle it and put it to bed. Then, if you're still picking it up, I would recommend attacking it early. Splash racking is the 1st step if it's really H2S.


----------



## Johnd (Sep 30, 2016)

zadvocate said:


> I think this is just normal slight sulfur smell during primary. I am going on the last few days of fermentation and the odor from the fermentation is grapey and slightly sulfur ish. I used Goferm, Fermaid at the begining of fermentation and after 1/3 decrease in Brix. Temps never got above the high seventies. Used BDX for the yeast. The fermentation has come along rather smoothly. Its not an overpowering smell but I do detect it.
> 
> I used OptiRed, FT Rouge and I co-inoculated with VP41. I think I am overreacting but wanted to check.
> 
> Is this normal? I am going to press this weekend.



I've not used the co-inoculation technique, but am wondering that since you did, if there are enough nutrients in there for both the yeast and the MLB. It seems that you had a good nutrient protocol for the yeast, but you didn't mention adding any MLB nutrients.

Perhaps a little competition in there for nutrients could be causing the slight odor you are detecting. The must has lots of nutrients for MLB, but just wondering, did you use Opti-ML or some other nutrient for your MLB?


----------



## smorg (Sep 30, 2016)

I second my esteemed forum member Johnd's suggestion of using Opti-ML for ensuring complete MLB fermentation.

With regards to fermentation smell, it is normal for a faint odor of sulfur to exist during fermentation. Since you are near the end of fermentation, I would not had any more yeast nutrients. You can use a product called "reduless" to treat mild sulfur smells.

How many PPM of nitrates did you add in the wine? My guess is you might have been a bit short on yeast food.


----------



## stickman (Sep 30, 2016)

My experience has been that if you detect sulfur in the primary and aren't able to eliminate it via addition of nutrients or aeration of yeast, you will most likely have it in the secondary. As 4score said, press, settle 24hrs, rack, and maybe rack again in 48 more hrs if needed, watch this batch closely.


----------



## zadvocate (Sep 30, 2016)

No I didn't use any MLB nutrients. I added 12.6 grams Fermaid each time. 12.6 gallons of must


----------



## zadvocate (Oct 1, 2016)

I ordered reduless but I gave it a good stir last night and this morning and it doesn't seem to smell nearly as bad. I can't press until tomorrow morning so I'm gonna let it sit in the primary I'll stir it once or twice again today and see where we go from there. Any worries about leaving it in the primary when it's Brix is 0 until tomorrow morning?


----------



## stickman (Oct 1, 2016)

When you stir, be sure to suspend the yeast sitting at the bottom of the fermenter. No need to stir more than twice a day at this point. Cover fermenter with lid or plastic between stirring, continuous air contact is not recommended at this stage. You'll be fine pressing tomorrow.


----------



## zadvocate (Oct 2, 2016)

Just finished pressing and did not smell any sulfur whatsoever I think that I didn't stir it up enough and was only punching down during the week. Once I started stirring more the smell seem to dissipate. Thank you for your help much appreciated.


----------



## zadvocate (Oct 3, 2016)

*Racking question*

I racked the wine off the gross lees yesterday. My question is, should I now add PotMeta? If so how much? My PH meter stopped working.
I co-inoculated MLB 24 hours after I pitched the yeast. I believe it is finished. 

I added 4 grams of Pot Meta at the crush(12 gallons must). I think I should add some now but not sure how much should I add? 1/4 tsp? I dont know that I will be able to get a PH meter anytime soon. 
thanks.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 3, 2016)

zadvocate said:


> I racked the wine off the gross lees yesterday. My question is, should I now add PotMeta? If so how much? My PH meter stopped working.
> I co-inoculated MLB 24 hours after I pitched the yeast. I believe it is finished.
> 
> I added 4 grams of Pot Meta at the crush(12 gallons must). I think I should add some now but not sure how much should I add? 1/4 tsp? I dont know that I will be able to get a PH meter anytime soon.
> thanks.



Have you done a chromatography? 

Your wine is likely still fermenting, so adding sulfite at this point is probably not a good idea. What is your SG? When it is time to sulfite, 1/4 tsp per 6 gallons is what you want.


----------



## zadvocate (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks Jim. I did not check my SG reading since thursday when brix hit 0. I didnt see any signs of fermentation on saturday(Zin) when I pressed. Though yesterday when I pressed the Cab and then transferred into a carboy, I saw little tiny bubbles coming up around the neck. I think this is a sign of MLF. I dont have any way to measure MLF at this point.


----------



## heatherd (Oct 6, 2016)

zadvocate said:


> Thanks Jim. I did not check my SG reading since thursday when brix hit 0. I didnt see any signs of fermentation on saturday(Zin) when I pressed. Though yesterday when I pressed the Cab and then transferred into a carboy, I saw little tiny bubbles coming up around the neck. I think this is a sign of MLF. I dont have any way to measure MLF at this point.



For me, MLF can take several weeks to a couple of months. Some folks have posted 3+ months. I haven't bought testing equipment yet, so I taste the wine once a week or so. You're looking for it to change from tart to soft. Bubbles aren't a reliable indicator of MLF, so don't assume you're done if they stop. I would suggest grabbing some MLB nutrients to help it along. Some people stir, some don't.

Good luck!


----------



## zadvocate (Oct 7, 2016)

As luck would have it I bought a Accuvin Malic Acid test kit last year. I noticed that there were more strips than sample tubes. I contacted them about it and the sent me a brand new kit. I got it yesterday along with my new PH meter so I will test it this weekend. I have tested both my Zin and Cab. Both are fantastic. Beautiful color nice flavor and soft mouth feel. Nice touch of acid. I honestly could not believe how good it was right after primary. Its a shame its over. I am looking forward to spring and Chile wine.


----------



## ceeaton (Oct 7, 2016)

zadvocate said:


> Its a shame its over. I am looking forward to spring and Chile wine.



The Cab Franc I'm doing right now is a bonus wine for me. I look forward to pressing it next week and sampling some young wine while I do it. I'm hoping I win the lottery this fall (guess I have to play it to win) so I can order some frozen must buckets over the Winter. I can imagine it right now, freezing my butt off pressing grapes in January, listening to playoff football on the radio, trying to keep my beer from freezing. At least I won't have to swat away all the fruit flies.


----------



## zadvocate (Oct 8, 2016)

I was thinking of doing some frozen must this winter too.


----------

